# Snap-on BRA818V



## Gibby (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone I just purchased a Snap-on BRA818V air compressor and I need some help I have rebuilt it from the ground up new paint the pump has been totally rebuilt I mean I have done everything the one thing I am missing is the control box I called Snap-on and tried to order it they transferred me to a company called sleeger they told me it is the older version of the 8180v and sleeger made this particular one anyway they don't sell the control box anymore so I was hoping I could get some help finding one used they said it is the same control box that was used on the old 7180v also and if I found one it could be off of either model I have went this far with it I was hoping to go back to original with it so ease if anyone has one they would want to sell please let me know


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

post some pix please


----------



## Gibby (10 mo ago)




----------



## Gibby (10 mo ago)

Here is some pics I found online of the control box I need


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Gibby,

The control components look like off the shelf pressure control switch and a motor contactor. Do you need the metal cover? just the components? pressure gauge? 

Stephen



Gibby said:


> Here is some pics I found online of the control box I need


----------



## Gibby (10 mo ago)

I need the cover and actual control box and components also but if I could just find the actual box and cover that would be great


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Gibby,

Good idea to look for the cover and hope to find it before fabricating something yourself. But that looks like what you will have to do if you have to have it. original part is messed up? missing?

Stephen



Gibby said:


> I need the cover and actual control box and components also but if I could just find the actual box and cover that would be great


----------



## Gibby (10 mo ago)

The pics I posted are just for reference thats not actually my compressor I found those pics online so I could show everyone what I actually needed


----------



## Gibby (10 mo ago)

The original one was missing when I bought it


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Gibby,

I would consider using a magnetic starter unless you want to restore to original condition. Aesthetics are nice but at the end of the day, function over form is how I do things myself.

Stephen



Gibby said:


> The original one was missing when I bought it


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Gibby,

Looked up the specs and it is a true 8 HP output motor:

33.8 amps @ 230 volt = 8.44 actual horse power! You definately need a "remote controlled type" magnetic starter rated for 8+ HP electric motor and a minimum 40 amp circuit and Receptacle or directly wired connection.

Stephen



stevon said:


> Gibby,
> 
> I would consider using a magnetic starter unless you want to restore to original condition. Aesthetics are nice but at the end of the day, function over form is how I do things myself.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Gibby,

You can buy standard size boxes already made:









Cabinet: Protective, Metal


Cabinet, Metal, 12-1/4Lx12-3/4Hx4-5/16W




www.grainger.com





Stephen



stevon said:


> Gibby,
> 
> I would consider using a magnetic starter unless you want to restore to original condition. Aesthetics are nice but at the end of the day, function over form is how I do things myself.
> 
> Stephen


----------

